
List of Free EBooks to Learn JavaScript - jiwon
https://medium.mybridge.co/the-most-useful-free-ebooks-for-web-developers-3854767ee52f#.sbviff8qf
======
bbody
Not only JavaScript, looks like there is some CSS and HTML stuff there too.
Regardless, looks like a very good list.

